# Gigabyte GA-970A DS3 vs D3 vs UD3



## gamerbloke (Oct 17, 2013)

I am planning for FX-6300 but cant decide the mobo. AFAIK atleast i should take a 970 chipset so i pruned to these-
Gigabyte GA-970A DS3
ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0.
Asus one is quite expensive so i am going for GB but i cant understood the difference b/w Gigabyte GA-970A DS3 & D3 & UD3. I even went through comparison GIGABYTE- I found some useful information and would like to share with you
but except audio jacks & usb ports i could nt extract nething else so i was hoping if anyone could tell me major diff b/w these. I can throw extra bucks if its worthy.
Any other mobo suggestions are also welcomed!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> I am planning for FX-6300 but cant decide the mobo. AFAIK atleast i should take a 970 chipset so i pruned to these-
> Gigabyte GA-970A DS3
> ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0.
> Asus one is quite expensive so i am going for GB but i cant understood the difference b/w Gigabyte GA-970A DS3 & D3 & UD3. I even went through comparison GIGABYTE- I found some useful information and would like to share with you
> ...



Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 is the junior to Asus M5A97 R2.0 which has 4+2 Power phases. Prices range from 6500-7500 respectively.

Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 & D3 are both not having Front USB 3.0 header on the MB and are having 4+2 Power phases. Prices range from 5500-5800 respectively.

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 has Front USB 3.0 header on the MB and has 8+2 Power phases. Price is 5800 only but availability is the ????

My Preference is Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 7500 or Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 5800. Both are very good MB's.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 18, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 is the junior to Asus M5A97 R2.0 which has 4+2 Power phases. Prices range from 6500-7500 respectively.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 & D3 are both not having Front USB 3.0 header on the MB and are having 4+2 Power phases. Prices range from 5500-5800 respectively.
> 
> ...



Thnx bro... frankly i don't have a budget of 7500.
And front panel USB3.0 don't bother me. So the question is-
1)what is meant by 4+2 Power phases nd all?
2) i am amazed to know GA-970A-UD3 also prices around 5800 but i cant find it online so can i get from Nehru place??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 18, 2013)

Gigabyte GA-970A DS3, but to be honest GBT India is more of a cold fish when it comes to sales for sometime. Even their management doesn't seem to bother about it. They make solid boards, if not best. But they don't seem to be as stable as before. If you get it, well and good. But its best if you start hunting for alternates. 

I am not sure about the LE mobo...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I bought the GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 for Rs.5,250/- a few days back,due to my old BIOSTAR TA785GE 128M mobo going kaput...
It's splendid and fine ,with UEFI BIOS, *Socket AM3/AM3+* compatible , no problems at all in installing LINUX, and if you are not into "*overclocking*".

For power phase(4+2;8+2;etc.) explanation,go through this :
A short Power Phase Design explanation

This mobo supports overclocking,but for the safest bet it is wise not to overclock.
Better remain at stock than super enthusiast...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 18, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> 2) i am amazed to know GA-970A-UD3 also prices around 5800 but i cant find it online so can i get from Nehru place??



try and search in different shops. if you find it at that price, get it eyes closed.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ I bought the GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 for Rs.5,250/- a few days back,due to my old BIOSTAR TA785GE 128M mobo going kaput...
> It's splendid and fine ,with UEFI BIOS, *Socket AM3/AM3+* compatible , no problems at all in installing LINUX, and if you are not into "*overclocking*".
> 
> For power phase(4+2;8+2;etc.) explanation,go through this :
> ...



Thnx for the link.
I wont be overclocking so i guess its of not much use to me but if there is a price diff of about 500 then i will be going with UD3(if i find it).
BTW u got DS3 at good price... bought online??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2013)

^ No from (Brick and Mortar) IT Hardware(One Stop Solution) shop.
Its from :

SAVERA MARKETING AGENCY PVT. LTD.
4,Chandni Chowk Street,Ground Floor,
Kolkata - 700072


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 21, 2013)

pairing FX6300 with GA-970A DS3 needs BIOS update (even for latest revision)??? its suggested on the site.


----------

